# Trading/Investment Groups in Sydney



## The Owls (23 June 2009)

Being new to trading I feel joining a trading group or discussion group could be helpful. Can anyone help me such groups in the Parramatta area,  a suburb of Sydney.


----------



## globstarr (1 December 2009)

Owls, did you end up finding a group out west?


----------



## ganoric (3 July 2012)

The Owls said:


> Being new to trading I feel joining a trading group or discussion group could be helpful. Can anyone help me such groups in the Parramatta area,  a suburb of Sydney.




Hi Owls,

I think this is a great idea.  Please count me in.

Regards,

Garry = ganoric


----------



## trancearc (6 February 2015)

The Owls said:


> Being new to trading I feel joining a trading group or discussion group could be helpful. Can anyone help me such groups in the Parramatta area,  a suburb of Sydney.




I am very raw in this field, can I join you Owls?  Cheers


----------

